# Fränkische Schweiz?



## up-n-away (19. August 2008)

Was sind denn so Eure Lieblingstouren in der F.S.? Gibt es irgendwelche Trails, die man unbedingt mal fahren sollte? Vor allem von Erlangen aus wär's hochinteressant...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (19. August 2008)

Hi

wir sind schon paar Touren vom Fränkischen Bike Guide gefahren und ich muss sagen, die Ecke um Streitberg fand ich bisher am interessantesten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## up-n-away (19. August 2008)

Gibt's da irgendwelche Webseiten, die sich mit Wegbeschreibungen etc. befassen?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (19. August 2008)

Probiers mal hier:
http://www.madmediaworks.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=29
Sind nur vereinzelt ein paar Touren angegeben, da ja alles im Buch gegen Entgeld zu finden ist.


----------



## Axalp (19. August 2008)

up-n-away schrieb:


> Was sind denn so Eure Lieblingstouren in der F.S.? Gibt es irgendwelche Trails, die man unbedingt mal fahren sollte? Vor allem von Erlangen aus wär's hochinteressant...



Einfach diesen Thread durchlesen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=269225 

Da sind einige Anregungen dabei. Bei Fragen, einfach PN schreiben.


----------



## Schoschi (20. August 2008)

Axalp schrieb:


> Einfach diesen Thread durchlesen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=269225
> 
> Da sind einige Anregungen dabei. Bei Fragen, einfach PN schreiben.



Hehe,
der Markus macht Werbung, aber hast recht, die schönsten Trails findet man in keinem Buch.....außer man steht auf Waldautobahn.........dann sind die ausgeschilderten MTB Strecken um Heiligenstadt wohl nicht schlecht....bin mal eine Tour gefahren.....naja, da geht auch ein Trekkingrad......


----------



## RolandMC (20. August 2008)

Pottensteiner Gegend z. B. Püttlachtal ist landschaftlich sehr schön. Müsste sogar eine Mountainbikestrecke geben.
Oder du meldest dich mal wenn du fahren willst. Es ist bestimmt jemand von uns da der mitfährt. Die meisten von uns, kennen jeden Stein, in der fränkischen der Interessant ist .


----------



## Mountain77 (22. August 2008)

Ich habe letztes Jahr einen alten Artikel der Bike über die FS gefunden. 

http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike...22&PHPSESSID=314e901639ff4119346afe9b30ed1fbc

Nächste Woche machen zwei Freunde und ich wie letztes Jahr auf den Weg nach Österreich wieder einen Zwischenstopp dort.
Statt wie letztes Jahr in Pegnitz (laut und nicht gerade schön, viel Verkehr) werden wir uns dieses Jahr direkt in Pottestein einquartieren und uns auf den 1-2Touren hoffentlich nicht wieder verfahren! Haben dadurch wohl ein paar im Artikel beschriebene Ecken verpasst. Ist aber ein verdammt schönes Gebiet zum Biken, tolle Felsformationen, Burgruinen, Höhlen, Wurzeltrails... es wird doch einiges geboten! Freu mich wieder drauf.

Gruß M.


----------



## up-n-away (22. August 2008)

Super, das ist zum einsteigen ganz gut... würde ja von extern kommen, von daher würd ich mich nochmal melden wann's denn konkret wird. Danke allen!!


----------



## Maeggus (28. August 2008)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Jahr einen alten Artikel der Bike über die FS gefunden.
> 
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike...22&PHPSESSID=314e901639ff4119346afe9b30ed1fbc
> 
> ...




Pegnitztour kann ich empfehlen. Wir waren am Samstag dort. Ziemlich naß aber Singletrails ohne Ende.  Lt. Bikemagazin einer der 10 schönsten Singletrailtour von Deutschland

Gruß

Maeggus


----------



## geländesportler (11. September 2008)

Auch der Frankenweg ist sehr zu empfehlen vor allem Kordigast und Niesten runter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaellindner (12. September 2008)

Gibt jetzt folgende Seite:

www.bike.frankenjura.com

Ist wohl noch im Aufbau, aber ich kenn die Seite vom Klettern und da ist sie wirklich erste Wahl. Hoffe, sie kriegen das fürs biken ähnlich gut hin.

Gruß
Michel


----------



## Mountain77 (14. September 2008)

Hi,

mein Urlaub ist schon wieder über eine Woche her. Die zwei tage Pottenstein waren super. Sind am ersten Tag nur ein wenig durch die nahe Umgebung von Pottenstein gewandert, wahnsinnig schöne feldformationen schon direkt am Dorfrand. Am zweiten Tag sind wir dann eine schöne Runde Richtung Pegnitz gefahren, tolle Gegend!!!

Noch zu empfehlen ist das gute Bier und das lecker Essen zu einem hervorragendem Preis/Leistungsverhlätnis. Leider habe ich den Namen des naturtrüben Bieres vergessen, dass ich genießen durfte!  

Grüße M.


----------



## FredAnna (9. April 2011)

*hochhol*

Hallo,

wir planen Ende Mai auch für ein verlängertes Wochenende in die Fränkische Schweiz zu fahren und planen gerade. Dabei bin ich auf diesen Bike Guide gestoßen.

Kenn den jemand? Ist nicht wirklich viel zu erkennen. Erinnert in der Machart an Moser.
Und wer kennt noch Tipps für Touren rund um Pottenstein (50-60km & -1.700 Hm)?

Gruß,
FredAnna


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (12. April 2011)

hallo fredanna,

toll dass ihr in´s schöne frankenland kommt.
mit den höhenmeter sammeln ist es hier schwierig, ständig auf und ab, aber machbar.

die tour find ich klasse
http://www.frankentracks.de/2009/04/die-schonste-mtb-tour-der-frankischen-schweiz/
das müsste die gleiche sein
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.60448.html

klingt auch gut
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.56091.html

und lasst euch diesen spielplatz hier bitte nicht entgehen wenn ihr singletrails liebt. Sind zwar nicht viele höhenmeter aber dort gibt es wege und trails ohne ende auf engsten raum:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.44927.html

gruß
rossifumi


----------

